# Marman and Monark supertwin mufflers



## toyman (Aug 16, 2020)

I am looking for a muffler for my Marman twin and my Monark Supertwin. Will consider in any condition.Here are pictures


----------



## toyman (Aug 28, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Tom Hand (Sep 4, 2020)

Can you post a few photos of the round one?  With dimensions? It should not be too tough to duplicate.  I build mufflers for fun.  I made the Whizzer mufflers that flowed a lot of exhaust and sounded really nice (did this several years ago). These below are for 1970 Vacuum Operated Exhaust equipped GTOs.
Tom


----------

